# [OT] Nuevo portátil

## gringo

pues eso, tengo que cambiar de portátil,  tengo algunas ideas en mente pero a ver si tenéis vosotros alguna idea mas :

Mis necesidades son realmente básicas (creo) : 

- microprocesador potente ( he visto que hay algunos cacharros ya con los haswell 4700QM p.ej.)

- pantalla de 14 o 15 pulgadas FHD

- 16 gigas de ram (o mas)

y ya, partiendo de la base que el cacharro tenga wifi y un rj45,  el resto me da casi igual.

Alguna idea ?

saluetes

----------

## Yczo

Hola a mi DevilTech me parecen muy interesantes. Además de poder comprar con linux o sin sistema operativo, con el descuento de 30 euros para Lin y 100 para win, son unos maquinones del copon y sus precios vienen ya con iva incluido.

```

http://www.deviltech.de/deviltech.php/sid/b45a83315c84c934386849d5e4af1407/cl/alist/cnid/8a142c3e4143562a5.46426637

```

Saludos!

----------

## Arctic

 *gringo wrote:*   

> pues eso, tengo que cambiar de portátil,  tengo algunas ideas en mente pero a ver si tenéis vosotros alguna idea mas :
> 
> Mis necesidades son realmente básicas (creo) : 
> 
> - microprocesador potente ( he visto que hay algunos cacharros ya con los haswell 4700QM p.ej.)
> ...

 

Un portátil con 16 GB de ram te parece básico ?????    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tuxtor

Asus Republic of gamers?

Tienen lo que pides y todo funciona de serie con el kernel

----------

## gringo

gracias por vuestras aportaciones, seguramente me compre uno de system76.

saluetes

----------

